# Soapy dilemma!!!



## Ebony-soap (May 6, 2014)

I just started making soap and selling some as well, but I can't use lye at this time. It is acceptable if I sell my melt and our versions first???


----------



## LunaSkye (May 6, 2014)

Why would selling a melt & pour soap be a problem? Are you marketing your soaps in a way that is contrary to the nature of the melt & pour soaps?


----------



## judymoody (May 6, 2014)

Lots of people specialize in M&P.  As long as you represent it accurately, it should be fine.


----------



## Sheila Pullar (May 7, 2014)

Fetes and craft fairs still want you to have a product and public liability insurance for you to sell them in the uk. I phoned the company where I purchased the soap base they said they are insured but not after you add essential oils etc in case you add to much and that could irritate the skin.


----------



## shunt2011 (May 7, 2014)

You most certainly can sell melt & pour.  Many do and do well with it.  You will need to make sure you have insurance and tax info in place as well as any local/state/country certification's if needed.


----------



## lisamaliga (May 8, 2014)

I sold melt and pour soap only.


----------



## Sheila Pullar (May 18, 2014)

I done a stall yesterday at a fete! It was a very hot day the bags with my soap in all steamed up and the sun took the colour out of the soap! Very disappointed! X


----------



## lisamaliga (May 19, 2014)

Micas are fairly strong colorants that shouldn't fade in the sun.


----------



## Sheila Pullar (May 20, 2014)

Thank you I used water based colouring probably that's way then! I have been told you can use wax crayons. Has anyone used these before? X


----------



## lisamaliga (May 21, 2014)

It's best to use items that are safe for the skin--those marked for cosmetic use only, non-toxic, etc. That's why I highly recommend micas, even though there are many other ways to color soap. Always read what the colorant contains and a reputable supplier should list this on their website or be able to email you the list of ingredients. 

While I haven't added crayons to my soap, I did find a helpful page that explains the pros and cons of crayon colorants. Check it out: http://www.soaphisticated-lady.com/Page-4---Supplies.html


----------



## shunt2011 (May 21, 2014)

I would  not use crayons in your soap.  Especially if you are selling.  You don't know what's in the crayon.  I too would only use colorants that are skin safe and recommended for what you are making.  Micas, Oxides, Ultramarines or M&P colorants from reliable sources.


----------



## Sheila Pullar (May 21, 2014)

Thank you most helpful x


----------

